

Example Video for YC application - pedalpete

You may have noticed that the link to the Directed Edge YC pitch from http://ycombinator.com/video.html leads to a private page and Posterous returns a 404 error.<p>You can view the video here
http://scotchi.posterous.com/directed-edge
======
voxmatt
Thank you!

